# Andy Murray.



## Brandane (8 Sep 2016)

I see that the plucky Brit who won Wimbledon and Olympic gold this summer has gone and lost his quarter final match in the US Open, the useless Scottish nobber.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Sep 2016)




----------



## slowmotion (8 Sep 2016)

Oh, joy!


----------



## Accy cyclist (8 Sep 2016)

He's done ok but Fred Perry is still the best tennis player Britain has had.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (8 Sep 2016)

Dare I say it,but one of my favourite sportsman will not overtake Fred Perry's incredible record.
So I agree with you @Accy cyclist .
Times have changed,but as Geoff Boycott would say "It's what's on paper lad"


----------



## Moodyman (8 Sep 2016)

Is he British when he wins and Scottish when he loses?


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Sep 2016)

Moodyman said:


> Is he British when he wins and Scottish when he loses?


Of course. British sporting hero, Scottish nobber.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2016)

Says something that he gets a thread started about him when he *loses *


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Sep 2016)

Yep total tosspot ...washed up ,game over, i blame the wife...there all the same after they marry..
they just lose intrest in life...oh sorry its Andy we're talking about


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2016)

Just became a father too - 


View: http://youtu.be/4NLUpuo3HGo


Women weaken legs you know


----------



## AndyRM (8 Sep 2016)

Comparing Murray to Perry is absolutely pointless for many, many reasons. It would be good if journalists stopped doing it, but they never will.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Sep 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's done ok but Fred Perry is still the best tennis player Britain has had.



And had the best polo shirts after LaCoste.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Nov 2016)

Could be the best tennis player in the world by Monday.


----------



## psmiffy (4 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> Could be the best tennis player in the world by Monday.


He has been the best tennis player in the world for several months - if he wins tomorrow - the rankings will just confirm that 

I suspect though that Mr Djokivic will not go away - the London finals will be the big test


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Nov 2016)

Leicester City were the best football team in England last season and look where they are now. A Murray may be better than Djokivic this month, but who's won most tournaments of the two.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (4 Nov 2016)

They've both won 7 tournaments this year.


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Nov 2016)

The man is British and he has my cheer when he is playing. I hope he gets the official number 1 position.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> (snip) A Murray may be better than Djokivic this month, but who's won most tournaments of the two.





swl said:


> They've both won 7 tournaments this year.


Not the question posed tho was it.

Murray 42 + 2 doubles. First singles title in 2006

Djorkovic 66 +1. First singles title in 2004

Source: ATP website


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2016)

That is a different question. 
The ranking system says who is number 1 at a particular time. 
Overall titles is an indication of the best in history and can only be judged at the end of a career and with a number of caveats.


----------



## Slick (5 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> He's done ok but Fred Perry is still the best tennis player Britain has had.


----------



## Oxo (5 Nov 2016)

Is Murray the best or not, just suck it and wait and see. Oops sorry, got that wrong, thinking about mints.


----------



## Slick (5 Nov 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> Bunny Austin. He was Britain's best.



Wow, I know there is more to sport than physique but come on?


----------



## Brandane (5 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Leicester City were the best football team in England last season and look where they are now.


Andy Murray hasn't sold one of his arms though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

There you go, a Scotsman in world number one in the greatest sport ever invented.


----------



## Crackle (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> There you go, a Scotsman in world number one in the greatest sport ever invented.





Marmion said:


> I usually can't be arsed with tennis


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

I was bluffing before...


----------



## TVC (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> There you go, a Scotsman in world number one in the greatest sport ever invented.


Excellent, great to see a British lad on top of the World.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Nov 2016)

Excellent news and well deserved


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Nov 2016)

He's not a patch on Chester Barnes.


----------



## Beebo (5 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> He's not a patch on Chester Barnes.


Or Chester Draws.


----------



## Paulus (5 Nov 2016)

Who plays at Chesterfield?


----------



## Slick (5 Nov 2016)

Well done Andy, we never doubted you. 

Probably not the best way to get to the top, but when you look back at the hard graft that has been put in over the years, you can see why he's No1.


----------



## Oxo (5 Nov 2016)

Murray ought to be the best in Scotland, he has his own field to play on.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Nov 2016)

I don't know what the fuss is about, he's not even the first in his family to get to number 1.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Murray ought to be the best in Scotland, he has his own field to play on.



The "good" jokes thread is thataway >>>>>


----------



## AndyRM (5 Nov 2016)

Murray is playing in the strongest era of men's tennis, gradually his competitors have started to fall away and those coming through now are nowhere near the same level. Obviously it's speculation, but had his career started 2 or 3 years earlier (or later) I reckon he'd be in double figures for slams by now.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Murray is playing in the strongest era of men's tennis, gradually his competitors have started to fall away and those coming through now are nowhere near the same level. Obviously it's speculation, but had his career started 2 or 3 years earlier (or later) I reckon he'd be in double figures for slams by now.



I always thought the strongest era in Tennis was the late 70's into the mid 80's.
Not to take away the remarkable efforts of todays stars I hasten to add


----------



## Oxo (5 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I always thought the strongest era in Tennis was the late 70's into the mid 80's



Try mid to late 60's. Rod Laver in a class of his own and would be in any era. Murray would simply be making up the numbers.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

I'm a fan of the 1870s-1880s era


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> I'm a fan of the 1870s-1880s era



The fashion ?


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Try mid to late 60's. Rod Laver in a class of his own and would be in any era. Murray would simply be making up the numbers.



I don't know enough about tennis in that era,but I do know that Rod Laver was quite the class act of that time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> The fashion ?


Think of me as a modern-day Richard Sears


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Nov 2016)

Marmion said:


> Think of me as a modern-day Richard Sears




Suits you Sir


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Nov 2016)

This is a real pro in action -


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkfT7p6kBE0


----------



## Slick (5 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Try mid to late 60's. Rod Laver in a class of his own and would be in any era. Murray would simply be making up the numbers.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Try mid to late 60's. Rod Laver in a class of his own and would be in any era. Murray would simply be making up the numbers.



On innate ability Laver may or may not have been better than Murray.

But put Laver at his peak v Murray now and Murray would absolutely annihilate him. Training, nutrition, coaching etc etc


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Nov 2016)

I've noticed this year that Mr Murray has started to grunt or groan when serving. This puts me off watching him and other grunters and groaners. Especially the women when they grunt or groan!


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> But put Laver at his peak v Murray now and Murray would absolutely annihilate him. Training, nutrition, coaching etc etc



The same is true when trying to compare any sports persons across different eras but Murray has yet to reach the level of success in his era that Laver enjoyed against his contemporaries.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> I've noticed this year that Mr Murray has started to grunt or groan when serving. This puts me off watching him and other grunters and groaners. Especially the women when they grunt or groan!



He's done it for a while, and I must admit his attempts are particularly irritating, especially on serve. I don't think any player really has to do it either, it's purely a psychological thing.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> The same is true when trying to compare any sports persons across different eras but Murray has yet to reach the level of success in his era that Laver enjoyed against his contemporaries.



That's a fair and good point; I should have qualified my initial statement by calling this the "modern" era I suppose, so since 1990 or something like that? 

Tennis is one of the few sports where I wish there was a way you could get the old pros at their best playing with current equipment and coaching methods.


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> ... it's purely a psychological thing.



Are you suggesting he has psychological problems? Perhaps that's why his mother watches him when he goes out to play.


----------



## AndyRM (6 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Are you suggesting he has psychological problems? Perhaps that's why his mother watches him when he goes out to play.



No, I mean that the grunting thing is an attempt to put off an opponent, or psyche them out. Poorly worded on my part.

That said I do think the issues with Murray have been largely psychological over the years. He's a supreme athlete and has all the shots but it has seemed that he doesn't quite believe in himself sometimes.


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> Tennis is one of the few sports where I wish there was a way you could get the old pros at their best playing with current equipment and coaching methods.



I saw a comment from Virginia Wade not too long ago where she said that she can still hit a tennis ball harder than when she was in her prime. She said it was down to developments in racquets.


----------



## Beebo (6 Nov 2016)

FFS comparing eras is a waste of time in any sport. 
Fitness, nutrition and equipment has changed.
Take a sport like snooker which at face value requires no fitness yet the professionals are now following proper fitness regimes to keep on top for longer. 
The cues balls and tables have all evolved making comparison impossible. But the likes of Steve Davies openly admit the players of today are better than in his era. And tennis is the same. 
Murray is demonstrably better than players even 20 years ago.


----------



## Slick (6 Nov 2016)

nickyboy said:


> On innate ability Laver may or may not have been better than Murray.
> 
> But put Laver at his peak v Murray now and Murray would absolutely annihilate him. Training, nutrition, coaching etc etc


Exactly mate, anything else is just wishful thinking.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (6 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> This is a real pro in action -
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkfT7p6kBE0




First rate film, you absolute shower!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Nov 2016)

How good would his coach or say McEnroe have been with all the latest advances been ?
We can only wonder


----------



## Shortandcrisp (6 Nov 2016)

All this may be true, but I find modern tennis dull in the extreme. All those baseline double handed top spin rallies that seem to last forever, aided by advances in racket technology, send me to sleep!


----------



## rich p (6 Nov 2016)

I doubt that Rod laver would have the physique to be a top player these days where they're all big, strong guys. Touch players in the present and recent past only have fleeting success.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Nov 2016)

73 matches won, eight Championship titles including Wimbledon and the Olympics, now No 1 in the world.

Sports Personality of the Year surely?


----------



## User169 (6 Nov 2016)

C'mon. He's not even the first world number one in his own family!


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> Sports Personality of the Year surely?



Sports person with personality? How does Murray fit that particular bill. How about Laura Kenny, Bradley Wiggings, Nicola Adams etc etc.


----------



## Beebo (6 Nov 2016)

Do we have to explain the basis for sports personality again. 
We all know that personality has nothing to do with it. 
For my money I would like to see Mo Farah win this time. Murray has won before.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Sports person with personality? How does Murray fit that particular bill. How about *Laura Kenny, Bradley Wiggings, Nicola Adams *etc etc.



I recognise one of those three, but that's to be expected as this is a cycling forum. Can't see the public doing any better.


----------



## Beebo (6 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> I recognise one of those three, but that's to be expected as this is a cycling forum. Can't see the public doing any better.


Laura kenny is a cyclist too, but has changer her name after a recent wedding, so it is a bit of a trick.


----------



## psmiffy (6 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> I recognise one of those three



Im assuming the one you recognise is nee Trott - Im a bit out of it so i assume that is now a formal partnership - could be up for the team award


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Nov 2016)

Beebo said:


> Laura kenny is a cyclist too, but has changer her name after a recent wedding, so it is a bit of a trick.



Was she called Jason Kenny before the wedding?


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Nov 2016)

Bicyclist said:


> Sports person with personality? How does Murray fit that particular bill. How about Laura Kenny, Bradley Wiggings, Nicola Adams etc etc.


What is a personality then? 

Some celeb who spouts the PR gaff written by his sponsors and agent?


----------



## Oxo (6 Nov 2016)

Nicola Adams is one of the most natural, genuine person you could ever meet. Nobody is going to tell her what to say and Laura Kenny (new Trott) strikes me as being much the same.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (6 Nov 2016)

You're almost certainly right but could the public pick them out in the street? 

"Personality" is a misnomer, the awards are for the outstanding British sporting achievements of the year. What Murray has achieved this year is utterly unprecedented in a sport that is far more high profile than cycling or (thank you Google) women's amateur boxing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2016)

Miserable sod, playing doubles with the ball boys


View: https://youtu.be/KC4dhEIMu8E


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2016)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (7 Nov 2016)

See? Personality right there!


----------



## psmiffy (7 Nov 2016)

Yup - just because on court he is an intense smouldering miserable sod doesn't mean that he is like that off court - in all the informal TV interviews I've seen he comes across as a likeable charismatic guy with a sense of fun and with feet firmly on the ground


----------



## Beebo (7 Nov 2016)

AndyRM said:


> [/QUOTE
> I love that photo, millionaire sports man with christmas morning bed hair, sitting in what looks like his grannies chair.
> Who hasnt done that. He just looks like a normal 20 something guy.


----------



## snorri (7 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> See? Personality right there!


I think we've all had a jersey like that, knitted by a maiden aunt and forced to wear it by our parents.


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2016)

Another quality festive shot from the Murray household...


----------



## Slick (7 Nov 2016)

Your right, they are a right pair of erses. Hang the pair of them immediately.


----------



## snorri (7 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Your right, they are a right pair of erses. Hang the pair of them immediately.


I have just Liked your post for your spelling of erses, so often nowadays we see and hear confusing foreign variations of spelling and pronunciation.


----------



## Slick (8 Nov 2016)

I must admit, I'm a great advocate of the plain English campaign.


----------



## Brandane (20 Nov 2016)

And again...... Well done Andy!


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Nov 2016)

9 tournament wins including Wimbledon, the Olympics and the tour finals. Also runner-up in 2 of the other grand slam events. A no bad year for Andy.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 Nov 2016)

LarryDuff said:


> 9 tournament wins including Wimbledon, the Olympics and the tour finals. Also runner-up in 2 of the other grand slam events. A no bad year for Andy.


Yeah, but could he do it on a wet Tuesday night at Stoke?


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> Yeah, but could he do it on a wet Tuesday night at Stoke?


I think so. He's not a fancy dan or a southern nancy.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Nov 2016)

I'm glad he finished the year by beating Djokovic in straight sets in such a high pressure match just to shut the doubters up.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Nov 2016)

In five days he's beaten the World # 2,3,4,5 and 6

Awesome


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> In five days he's beaten the World # 2,3,4,5 and 6
> 
> Awesome



Nothing like cementing your own position.


----------



## Beebo (20 Nov 2016)

And won £1.9 million for a weeks work. 
Not too shabby.


----------



## psmiffy (20 Nov 2016)

swl said:


> In five days he's beaten the World # 2,3,4,5 and 6
> 
> Awesome



Absolutely Awesome - to be honest despite being a fan of Murray I was a doubter before today's match - I thought that after yesterdays epic semi-final against Raonic he would be physically and mentally drained and that Djokovic would just have too much in the tank - proved himself to be not only the best tennis player in the world at the moment but a supreme competitor


----------



## Slick (20 Nov 2016)

psmiffy said:


> Absolutely Awesome - to be honest despite being a fan of Murray I was a doubter before today's match - I thought that after yesterdays epic semi-final against Raonic he would be physically and mentally drained and that Djokovic would just have too much in the tank - proved himself to be not only the best tennis player in the world at the moment but a supreme competitor


I must admit, I thought this would be a step too far, but he just keeps going.

Awesome.


----------



## TVC (20 Nov 2016)

So this year he has won Wimbledon, the Olympics, becomes World No1, won the tour final and gets to be a dad.

Think he's nailed it?


----------



## slowmotion (20 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4565338, member: 43827"]Perhaps people would like him more if he was a good loser, like Henman.[/QUOTE]
Or a good winner, instead of his endless mantra of "I played good" without a gracious reference to his opponent.


----------



## Slick (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Or a good winner, instead of his endless mantra of "I played good" without a gracious reference to his opponent.


Wow, bitter indeed.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> Wow, bitter indeed.


Ask Andy about that. When asked which country he would like to see win the World Cup, didn't he say "Anybody but England"? I don't care if he doesn't like England. It's his total lack of charm that grinds my gears. That and his on-court snarling.


----------



## Goggs (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Ask Andy about that. When asked which country he would like to see win the World Cup, didn't he say "Anybody but England"? I don't care if he doesn't like England. It's his total lack of charm that grinds my gears. That and his on-court snarling.



Grow up!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Ask Andy about that. When asked which country he would like to see win the World Cup, didn't he say "Anybody but England"?





> I don't care if he doesn't like England.



Yeah .

Given it was made abundantly clear at the time and repeatedly since that it was a joke in response to ribbing he'd been receiving from Tim Henman, I'd say it wasn't Murray suffering from sense of humour failure.


----------



## PaulB (21 Nov 2016)

Did anyone notice the jump he made when that huge bang went off behind him in supposed celebration of his victory last night? How insensitive to detonate a loud explosion behind someone who went through the Dunblane massacre.


----------



## Glenn (21 Nov 2016)

I think the bigger achievement is Jamie Murray becoming world No.1 in the mens Doubles


----------



## User482 (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Ask Andy about that. When asked which country he would like to see win the World Cup, didn't he say "Anybody but England"? I don't care if he doesn't like England. It's his total lack of charm that grinds my gears. That and his on-court snarling.


I don't think it's Murray who is suffering from a lack of graciousness...


----------



## Beebo (21 Nov 2016)

Glenn said:


> I think the bigger achievement is Jamie Murray becoming world No.1 in the mens Doubles


Why, bearing in mind the better players play singles tennis.
If all the top ten singles players were to suddenly enter the doubles circuit then Jamie Murray wouldnt be number 1.


----------



## MrGrumpy (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Ask Andy about that. When asked which country he would like to see win the World Cup, didn't he say "Anybody but England"? I don't care if he doesn't like England. It's his total lack of charm that grinds my gears. That and his on-court snarling.



Geezo is that a large bag of chips on your shoulder  Lack of charm ffs, get a grip its sport he wants to win end off. Save the charm and niceties till the end of the match.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Nov 2016)

Part of my job entails analysing how people speak. And teaching this to others. I use Murray as an example of how and why some people sound boring.


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Nov 2016)

PaulB said:


> Did anyone notice the jump he made when that huge bang went off behind him in supposed celebration of his victory last night? How insensitive to detonate a loud explosion behind someone who went through the Dunblane massacre.


I think anyone performing in a high profile event would fear the worst if they heard a loud bang in this day and age.


----------



## Fnaar (21 Nov 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> I think anyone performing in a high profile event would fear the worst if they heard a loud bang in this day and age.


Miss Goodbody was taken unawares by a surprise bang in the vicar's garden


----------



## slowmotion (21 Nov 2016)

MrGrumpy said:


> Geezo is that a large bag of chips on your shoulder  Lack of charm ffs, get a grip its sport he wants to win end off. Save the charm and niceties till the end of the match.


I'm not denying that he's very good at winning tournaments. To some people, that's all that matters. That's fine. He can certainly do amazing things with a tennis racquet.
[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pQNAv4a4Ik
[/media]


----------



## Slick (21 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I'm not denying that he's very good at winning tournaments. To some people, that's all that matters. That's fine. He can certainly do amazing things with a tennis racquet.
> [media]
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pQNAv4a4Ik
> [/media]



give it up, for pity sake.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Nov 2016)

Slick said:


> give it up, for pity sake.


OK, but not before sharing this one...
[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6CGjWZG_fE
[/media]


----------



## Slick (21 Nov 2016)

Your steamin, it really is time for you to at least try and get off that glue.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4566912, member: 43827"]Shock, horror. Tennis player smashes racquet.

What is the world coming to?

You'll be telling us next that Tim Henman was once disqualified at Wimbledon.[/QUOTE]
Maybe they should dispense with all that ball and net nonsense and concentrate on the important stuff. The audience and fanboys would love it.
[media]
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOYwc9i94E8
[/media]


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> Maybe they should dispense with all that ball and net nonsense and concentrate on the important stuff. The audience and fanboys would love it.
> [media]
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOYwc9i94E8
> [/media]



You realise that's a different Andy, right? Anyway, you stick with that lovely Mr Henman. Here he is giving a nice bunch of flowers to a ball girl.







Pity that it had to be an apology for hitting a ball at her and getting kicked out of Wimbledon.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Nov 2016)

Tim who ?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Nov 2016)

User482 said:


> You realise that's a different Andy, right? Anyway, you stick with that lovely Mr Henman. Here he is giving a nice bunch of flowers to a ball girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that I expressed a preference for Mr Henman.


----------



## User482 (22 Nov 2016)

slowmotion said:


> I wasn't aware that I expressed a preference for Mr Henman.


You seem to prefer bland platitudes and media-friendly soundbites: I reckon Tiger Tim is right up your street.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Nov 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> . Especially the women when they grunt or groan!



Depends what the _sport_ is!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> Fifteen Love.
> 
> 
> Fifteen All.
> ...



You missed out two points from 30-15 to 40-30!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (22 Nov 2016)

User13710 said:


> I know!


Actually you only missed one point, thinking about it. Hope that makes you feel better!


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Nov 2016)

User said:


> The ball was out.


Are you _serious? _There was chalk dust...


----------



## psmiffy (22 Nov 2016)

As the older brother Jamie should have first dibs at the Knighthood


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Dec 2016)

He's Britain's greatest ever sportsperson according to the Telegraph - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/2016/12/09/wait-uks-greatest-ever-sportsperson-revealed/


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I preferred Bunny Austin


Did you play doubles with him?


----------



## Jimidh (12 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> He's Britain's greatest ever sportsperson according to the Telegraph - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/2016/12/09/wait-uks-greatest-ever-sportsperson-revealed/



We had a pub chat a few weeks ago about whether he was Scotland greatest sportsperson and we all agreed that he was with Sir Chris Hoy coming in second.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Dec 2016)

Jimidh said:


> We had a pub chat a few weeks ago about whether he was Scotland greatest sportsperson and we all agreed that he was with Sir Chris Hoy coming in second.


That's the trouble with "Greatest ever" tables, it is always someone from fairly recent times who is voted top. What about Jim Clark, did he get a look in?


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's the trouble with "Greatest ever" tables, it is always someone from fairly recent times who is voted top. What about Jim Clark, did he get a look in?


Steady on Joe, or you'll stoke up the, 'Is motor racing a sport?' debate.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Steady on Joe, or you'll stoke up the, 'Is motor racing a sport?' debate.



Jim Clark was British, though.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Dec 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's the trouble with "Greatest ever" tables, it is always someone from fairly recent times who is voted top. What about Jim Clark, did he get a look in?



Top Formula 1 - Juan Manuel Fangio, Alain Prost, Jim Clark http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...uan-manuel-fangio_us_57141799e4b0018f9cba5736
Top UK Footballers - George Best, Bobby Charlton, Bobby Moore http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2016/11/07/the-united-kingdoms-top-20-greatest-ever-footballers/
Top Road Cyclists - Eddie Merckx, Jacques Anquetil, Bernard Hinault http://sporteology.com/top-10-greatest-cyclists-of-all-time/8/
Greatest athletes (?) - Muhammed Ali, Babe Ruth, Sachin Tendulkar http://topxbestlist.com/greatest-athletes/

Doesn't really back up your claim that it's always someone from fairly recent times who comes top.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> Top Formula 1 - Juan Manuel Fangio, Alain Prost, Jim Clark http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...uan-manuel-fangio_us_57141799e4b0018f9cba5736
> Top UK Footballers - George Best, Bobby Charlton, Bobby Moore http://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2016/11/07/the-united-kingdoms-top-20-greatest-ever-footballers/
> Top Road Cyclists - Eddie Merckx, Jacques Anquetil, Bernard Hinault http://sporteology.com/top-10-greatest-cyclists-of-all-time/8/
> Greatest athletes (?) - Muhammed Ali, Babe Ruth, Sachin Tendulkar http://topxbestlist.com/greatest-athletes/
> ...


Top cricketer would be Don Bradman ahead of Tendulkar...


----------



## User482 (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Top cricketer would be Don Bradman ahead of Tendulkar...



Top batsman, sure. I nominate Garry Sobers for top cricketer.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Dec 2016)

Cricket isn't a sport.


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> Cricket isn't a sport.


Exactly.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> Top batsman, sure. I nominate Garry Sobers for top cricketer.



Jacques Kallis (statistically speaking) is better, although he didn't captain his country, nor have the variation of having spin bowling up his sleeve.


----------



## rich p (12 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Jacques Kallis


Yes, according to Simon Hughes but that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## User482 (12 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Jacques Kallis (statistically speaking) is better, although he didn't captain his country, nor have the variation of having spin bowling up his sleeve.



Yeah, but who would you pay to watch? Kallis, for all his undoubted achievements, is some way down the list for me.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2016)

User482 said:


> Yeah, but who would you pay to watch? Kallis, for all his undoubted achievements, is some way down the list for me.



I agree that watching a flamboyant West Indian of Sobers' standing does takes some beating, but then would you prefer to watch Sobers when he's on song or Botham?


----------



## Dayvo (12 Dec 2016)

rich p said:


> Yes, according to Simon Hughes but that doesn't sit well with me.



Same here. Different times, different conditions. 

But:

http://www.espncricinfo.com/westindies/content/player/52946.html

http://www.espncricinfo.com/southafrica/content/player/45789.html


----------



## User482 (12 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I agree that watching a flamboyant West Indian of Sobers' standing does takes some beating, but then would you prefer to watch Sobers when he's on song or Botham?


Botham, Sobers, Imran Khan, Hadlee. All ahead of Kallis for me.


----------



## snorri (12 Dec 2016)

I'ts a pity mother Murray is letting the family name down in believing her sons achievements on the tennis court should allow her to flaunt local planning regulations.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...s-time-running-secure-legacy-tennis-champion/


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Dec 2016)

But that's not what the article says at all?

I'm local to this and not surprised that some Dunblane and BofA residents are against any kind of development. They are extremely wealthy, insular and vocal.


----------



## snorri (13 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> But that's not what the article says at all?
> 
> I'm local to this and not surprised that some Dunblane and BofA residents are against any kind of development. They are extremely wealthy, insular and vocal.


The headline and article suggested to me that she considered her sons achievements should influence the decision regarding granting of planning permission.
I'm happy to be corrected, having no local knowledge other than press reports.


----------



## Slick (13 Dec 2016)

snorri said:


> The headline and article suggested to me that she considered her sons achievements should influence the decision regarding granting of planning permission.
> I'm happy to be corrected, having no local knowledge other than press reports.


Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Dec 2016)

swl said:


> Cricket isn't a sport.





Slick said:


> Exactly.


How very dare you


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2018)

Murray playing remarkably well in his first match back.


----------



## Beebo (19 Jun 2018)

Diogenes The Sarcastic said:


> Murray playing remarkably well in his first match back.


He lost! Shame but maybe just not fit enough yet.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2018)

It was his decision making that was off more than anything. A bit rusty.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jan 2019)

Looks like the writing's on the wall for Murray.



> Britain's Andy Murray says he plans to retire after this year's Wimbledon but fears next week's Australian Open could be the final tournament of his career.
> 
> "I'm not sure I'm able to play through the pain for another four or five months," said the Scot.
> 
> "I want to get to Wimbledon and stop but I'm not certain I can do that."



https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/tennis/46833018


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Yep, awful shame, but it's been obvious for a while. If he could find a way of gritting his teeth through to Wimbledon, he'd get an amazing send-off there, and well earned too. In another era he would have been the best player in a generation.


----------



## Venod (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> In another era he would have been the best player in a generation.



If there were no better cyclists than me I would be world champion.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Jan 2019)

It looks like soon he will be back to being Scottish, although with his recent troubles maybe he is there already.


----------



## Mugshot (11 Jan 2019)

Afnug said:


> If there were no better cyclists than me I would be world champion.


Never forget, it's all a matter of perspective;


View: https://youtu.be/CI7T2iuGjjc


----------



## sheddy (11 Jan 2019)

In another era, Spitting Image would have done this 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB5YkmjalDg


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

Afnug said:


> If there were no better cyclists than me I would be world champion.



If, say, for the sake of argument, you were the third best time trialist in the history of cycling and your career spanned the 2000s, and the best two cycled in the 1990s, you would have been world number one for a decade. If, however, you just happened to have been born 10 years earlier, you would have never got to higher than world number 3.

Put it another way. When Murray, Federer, Nadal and Djokovic have all retired, in say 3 years time, someone who isn't fit to lace their boots will be world number one. We live in a freaky era of tennis, where most of the world's best ever are all playing at the same time (men's game).


----------



## pawl (11 Jan 2019)

Brandane said:


> I see that the plucky Brit who won Wimbledon and Olympic gold this summer has gone and lost his quarter final match in the US Open, the useless Scottish nobber.



I am no lover of tennis to call him a Scottish nobber is taking it a bit far.He has attempted to come back following his hip injury and operation 
Tennis is like many sports is physically demanding.Recvery from hip surgery can be protracted the twists and turns of tennis are going to put a tremendous strain on the hip 
Just watched the interview with Murray and looks as though he will make a decision re retirement after his next match
As for him being Scottish was wasn’t several top British cyclists Scots.I wouldn’t risk calling SirChris Hoy a Scottish nobber.


----------



## cisamcgu (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> Put it another way. When Murray, Federer, Nadal and *Djokovic *have all retired, in say 3 years time, someone who isn't fit to lace their boots will be world number one. We live in a freaky era of tennis, where most of the world's best ever are all playing at the same time (men's game).



*Djokovic *is only 31 - plenty of year left !


----------



## MikeG (11 Jan 2019)

pawl said:


> I am no lover of tennis to call him a Scottish nobber is taking it a bit far.He has attempted to come back following his hip injury and operation
> Tennis is like many sports is physically demanding.Recvery from hip surgery can be protracted the twists and turns of tennis are going to put a tremendous strain on the hip
> Just watched the interview with Murray and looks as though he will make a decision re retirement after his next match
> As for him being Scottish was wasn’t several top British cyclists Scots.I wouldn’t risk calling SirChris Hoy a Scottish nobber.



I think you may have missed the deliberate humour and irony in this very old post.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jan 2019)

pawl said:


> I am no lover of tennis to call him a Scottish nobber is taking it a bit far.He has attempted to come back following his hip injury and operation
> Tennis is like many sports is physically demanding.Recvery from hip surgery can be protracted the twists and turns of tennis are going to put a tremendous strain on the hip
> Just watched the interview with Murray and looks as though he will make a decision re retirement after his next match
> As for him being Scottish was wasn’t several top British cyclists Scots.I wouldn’t risk calling SirChris Hoy a Scottish nobber.


Errm, you missed the Scottish humour in my post then?
The British press always refer to him as a plucky BRIT when he is doing well. When he's getting beaten, he reverts to being referred to as SCOTTISH. HTH...

PS... Check my location, my blood is tartan!


----------



## Tail End Charlie (11 Jan 2019)

Murray will be missed. It wasn't long ago that it was a cause for celebration if a Brit got to the second round of a Grand Slam. 
Murray was a great tactician, he had no massive shot, and as a result had to work himself and his opponent more through shot placement. That makes for good viewing.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jan 2019)

Brandane said:


> Errm, you missed the Scottish humour in my post then?
> The British press always refer to him as a plucky BRIT when he is doing well. When he's getting beaten, he reverts to being referred to as SCOTTISH. HTH...
> 
> PS... Check my location, my blood is tartan!


Bet he gets good deals on his car insurance.....


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2019)

Sad day for tennis.
Us British Are very proud of him @Brandane 
apparently tennis is the crime scam leader in the betting league in the lower ranks.
Such a shame that gambling is ruining the game and games..


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> If, say, for the sake of argument, you were the third best time trialist in the history of cycling and your career spanned the 2000s, and the best two cycled in the 1990s, you would have been world number one for a decade. If, however, you just happened to have been born 10 years earlier, you would have never got to higher than world number 3.
> 
> Put it another way. When Murray, Federer, Nadal and Djokovic have all retired, in say 3 years time, someone who isn't fit to lace their boots will be world number one. We live in a freaky era of tennis, where most of the world's best ever are all playing at the same time (men's game).




And yet another way - imagine Lewis Hamilton lining up on the grid alongside Schumacher, Prost and Senna in every race.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2019)

Diogenes said:


> And yet another way - imagine Lewis Hamilton lining up on the grid alongside Schumacher, Prost and Senna in every race.




Pizz all over them in them old cars


----------



## Beebo (11 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Sad day for tennis.
> Us British Are very proud of him @Brandane
> apparently tennis is the crime scam leader in the betting league in the lower ranks.
> Such a shame that gambling is ruining the game and games..


Any sport where only 2 people play is very easy to manipulate. See boxing and Snooker.


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Jan 2019)

Beebo said:


> Any sport where only 2 people play is very easy to manipulate. See boxing and Snooker.



there right up there,but tennis is king atm


----------



## LarryDuff (12 Jan 2019)

At that level of tennis most players struggle to make a living so the temptation is there.


----------



## MikeG (12 Jan 2019)

LarryDuff said:


> At that level of tennis most players struggle to make a living so the temptation is there.



At Murray's level? No, they're all super-rich. Number 200 in the world is rich. Players you have never heard of are filthy rich. But couldn't we have a conversation about someone who most definitely isn't cheating without talking about cheating?


----------



## gbb (12 Jan 2019)

Murrays a strange one, he is t really my cup of tea, a bit too much angst and frustration on the court, but I suppose that's what makes him him. As my late dad once said...and it's been said since, had three of the other finest players the world has possibly ever seen, all not been around at the same time as him, he'd have been No1 for a long time. I'm not really a tennis fan but this last period has been a truly golden one for player quality.


----------



## Beebo (12 Jan 2019)

2016 was his greatest achievement. 
Final of the Australian
Final of the French
Won Wimbledon 
Won Olympics 
Won the world tour final. 

An amazing achievement in anyone’s book. And as a coincidence that year the other three great players all had injury issues. So it shows differences it makes.


----------



## Slick (13 Jan 2019)

Probably Britain's finest ever sportsman to date.


----------



## PaulB (13 Jan 2019)

gbb said:


> Murrays a strange one, he is t really my cup of tea,



It always makes me laugh when people have this opinion about Andy Murray. I wonder how different they might have been had they seen and heard friends and schoolmates shot dead in their presence and faced all the follow-on from that disaster in a tight-knit town shattered by a despicable event?


----------



## Mugshot (13 Jan 2019)

Slick said:


> Probably Britain's finest ever sportsman to date.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (13 Jan 2019)

Ha


Haha


ah


Haha


Oh... my ribs


----------



## nickyboy (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> At Murray's level? No, they're all super-rich. Number 200 in the world is rich. Players you have never heard of are filthy rich. But couldn't we have a conversation about someone who most definitely isn't cheating without talking about cheating?



I was bored so I had a look at this. The 200 ranked tennis player is most definitely not rich. In fact he is probably losing money just to remain a professional player

https://www.atptour.com/en/players/arthur-de-greef/d981/player-activity

$56k winnings in 2018, from which he has to pay all his travel etc.


----------



## gbb (13 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> It always makes me laugh when people have this opinion about Andy Murray. I wonder how different they might have been had they seen and heard friends and schoolmates shot dead in their presence and faced all the follow-on from that disaster in a tight-knit town shattered by a despicable event?


But he's a perfectly ok guy on camera, in interviews etc etc, that's why I made the distinction about his behaviour on court. He's a bit McEnroe, a bit much for me on court but a nice fella off it. That what makes them them of couree....but it's not my cup of tea. My opinion and I'm entitled to it


----------



## Dayvo (13 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I was bored so I had a look at this. The 200 ranked tennis player is most definitely not rich. In fact he is probably losing money just to remain a professional player
> 
> https://www.atptour.com/en/players/arthur-de-greef/d981/player-activity
> 
> $56k winnings in 2018, from which he has to pay all his travel etc.



I chose to look at Dustin Brown's earnings. Highest he was ranked no. 64 in the world, currently no. 224.

There are some interesting comments on this tennis forum I stumbled across.


----------



## Beebo (13 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I was bored so I had a look at this. The 200 ranked tennis player is most definitely not rich. In fact he is probably losing money just to remain a professional player
> 
> https://www.atptour.com/en/players/arthur-de-greef/d981/player-activity
> 
> $56k winnings in 2018, from which he has to pay all his travel etc.


And the 2000th best football player in the world will be earning at least £1million pa. 
Silly isn’t.


----------



## MikeG (13 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I was bored so I had a look at this. The 200 ranked tennis player is most definitely not rich. In fact he is probably losing money just to remain a professional player
> 
> https://www.atptour.com/en/players/arthur-de-greef/d981/player-activity
> 
> $56k winnings in 2018, from which he has to pay all his travel etc.




You don't think that prize money is their sole source of income do you? Have you checked how much support he gets from his national tennis association, and how much personal sponsorship he gets? Appearance money, too. He won't be losing money.


----------



## AndyRM (13 Jan 2019)

MikeG said:


> You don't think that prize money is their sole source of income do you? Have you checked how much support he gets from his national tennis association, and how much personal sponsorship he gets? Appearance money, too. He won't be losing money.



I reckon his tennis association will cover travel, accommodation and tournament fees. His sponsors might chuck him a pair trainers and a racquet occasionally.

Losing money? Unlikely.

Rich? Sliding scale I suppose, but also unlikely.


----------



## Slow But Determined (13 Jan 2019)

PaulB said:


> It always makes me laugh when people have this opinion about Andy Murray. I wonder how different they might have been had they seen and heard friends and schoolmates shot dead in their presence and faced all the follow-on from that disaster in a tight-knit town shattered by a despicable event?



I am not Scottish before people start playing the parochial card but I feel sure if he had been English he wouldn't have so many detractors.

Let's face it if he had won it in 1966 with some dodgy line calls, spectators invading the court and match venues switched to suit him we'd still be having it shoved down our throats at every opportunity.

I think some of the people criticising Andy should ask themselves what did they achieve?


----------



## rich p (14 Jan 2019)

3 all in the first set against Bautista Agut, in what could conceivably be his last match.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jan 2019)

He lost, but wow, he sure put up some fight.

2 sets down, then clawed back to 2 all.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2019)

Is that it then?


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Jan 2019)

meta lon said:


> Is that it then?



I hope so - if he is really that broken I don't think he should put himself through months of pain to go out in the first or second round of Wimbledon. I think he would be better off sitting on one of the comfy chairs with the toffs and famous and then signing off by presenting the trophy the junior winners.


----------



## Slick (14 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I hope so - if he is really that broken I don't think he should put himself through months of pain to go out in the first or second round of Wimbledon. I think he would be better off sitting on one of the comfy chairs with the toffs and famous and then signing off by presenting the trophy the junior winners.


You may find he has a bit more fight than that. I suppose that's why he's a champion though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Jan 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> I hope so - if he is really that broken I don't think he should put himself through months of pain to go out in the first or second round of Wimbledon. I think he would be better off sitting on one of the comfy chairs with the toffs and famous and then signing off by presenting the trophy the junior winners.




Agree,he's done enough, just his desire and pride stopping the announcement


----------



## Paulus (14 Jan 2019)

After his practise match last week, he probably wanted some proper match play to test himself. As it turns out he is not fit and it is obvious his movement is hampered. It is time him for him to retire with his reputation intact and not hold on and become a bit of a embarrassment to himself. Of course the 50,000 ausd for losing in the first round may of had something to do with entering this competition.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> After his practise match last week, he probably wanted some proper match play to test himself. As it turns out he is not fit and it is obvious his movement is hampered. It is time him for him to retire with his reputation intact and not hold on and become a bit of a embarrassment to himself. Of course the 50,000 ausd for losing in the first round may of had something to do with entering this competition.


The money will be of no interest to Murray. 
He is loaded. Worth over £50 million.


----------



## vickster (29 Jan 2019)

He's had his hip resurfaced, so maybe he's not done just yet


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Jan 2019)

vickster said:


> He's had his hip resurfaced, so maybe he's not done just yet



Let's hope the gypsies didn't do it,or it will be breaking up tomorrow


----------



## Beebo (20 Oct 2019)

Murray has won a singles title and beaten some good players too. 
he may not be back to his world best but still very impressive for a man with a metal hip.


----------



## LarryDuff (20 Oct 2019)

Delighted to see him win again.


----------



## Slick (20 Oct 2019)

Tough boy, well done Andy.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Sep 2020)

Astonishing win for him tonight. What a guy!


----------



## Beebo (1 Sep 2020)

Two sets down, to all the world he looked to be out. He shouldn’t have the fitness to do that let alone the desire.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Sep 2020)

Beebo said:


> Two sets down, to all the world he looked to be out. He shouldn’t have the fitness to do that let alone the desire.


Shuffled around like an old, old man after the game though


----------



## Slick (2 Sep 2020)

Just saw the highlights now. 

Cracking victory and he was delighted. 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------

